# ترنيمة من الاول للمرنمة الجميلة فيفيان السودانية



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة من الاول للمرنمة الجمييييييييييييييييلة 
فيفيان السودانية 
من شريط ( صناعة الهية )​




كلمات الترنيمة 
مفيش فى الدنيا حد طيب زيك يارب ومفيش فى الدنيا قلب زيك ممكن نحب
يايسوع انا رفضتك وانت ماسبتنيش موافقتش ابقى جنبك وانت قويتنى اعيش
مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد انا بحبك فعلا زيك مفيش​ 
من الاول كان لازم افكر ليه انا سايبك ليه مستكتر ابقى ياربى ليك
وانت بطيبة غير طبيعية سايب حضنك مفتوح ليا وانا عايش وناسيك​ 

انا ليه ضيعت وقت ويسوع انا سيبته ليه ياريتنى ماكنت ضعت وعمرى عشته له
عشان بالدنيا بحلم مشيت محسبتهاش ماحاولتش حتى افهم كان مين زيى وعاش
ومعاك يايسوع بعيش وبشوف فعلا حاجات م الضلمة ماشوفتهاش ​

من الاول كان لازم افكر ليه انا سايبك ليه مستكتر ابقى ياربى ليك
وانت بطيبة غير طبيعية سايب حضنك مفتوح ليا وانا عايش وناسيك
فعلااااااااا زيك مفيش

التحمييييييييييييييل





​



 بجد تستحق تتسمع ويااااااااااارب تعجبكم

​ 



*+Bent El3dra+*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة .....سمعتها كلمات حلوة خاااااااااالص...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة .....سمعتها كلمات حلوة خاااااااااالص...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


ميييييييييييرسى لمرورك الغالى يا ابوتربو
هى فعلا من اجمل الترانيم 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا حبي

واحلي تقييم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا حبي
> 
> واحلي تقييم


ميرسى ياحبيبة قلبى
وشكرااااااا على التقييم ياقمر
​


----------



## ayman adwar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


ميرسى ليك يا ايمن 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي بنت العدرا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديكي بنت العدرا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


ميرسى يا ميكى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك
​


----------

